# UK Sarms



## gymsteg (Mar 21, 2014)

Anyone used them?

trust pilot reviews seem positive but doesn't seem to be much about them on here, after some MK677 and my previous "supplement source" is no longer operational.

thanks in advance


----------



## rackhog (Dec 10, 2020)

not tried uksarms before

i had some mk2866 off predator and have had a good experience with them, didn't even pay for it and they delivered my stuff next day.

have you ran mk677 before? i'm considering stacking that with mk2866 on my next cycle


----------



## gymsteg (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah have run it before but from a different supplier, felt it really improved my recovery and strength


----------



## gymsteg (Mar 21, 2014)

Just thought I'd add to this,

Sarms where eventually delivered very late, did receive an email about 15 days after the order to say they where having issues with supply. 
The email said they'd be sending a bottle of MK for free by way of apology but that never turned up.

Not getting any hunger or notable effects from it so can't say I'd ever recommend them.


----------

